# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik heb steeds last van bloedingen

## jitsie

Hallo,

Ik zit al twee jaar met een groot probleem, ik loop daar ook al twee jaar voor bij de gynaecoloog.

Na de bevaling van mijn zoontje(2 jaar terug) bleef ik maar ongesteld worden.
2 weken ongesteld,3 dagen niet en dan weer 1 weken wel.
prikpil geadviseerd.die heb ik drie keer gehad(9 maanden lang dus) hielp niks. het bleef 2 weken ongesteld en drie dagen niet.
daarna gestopt met de prikpil en overgaan op de Yasmin. het ging wel iets beter, maar nog steeds wel drie keer per maand last van bloedingen.
ze hebben uitstrijkje gedaan.( drie keer ) en was licht afwijkend. Pap3a.
na een jaar was dat nog steeds hetzelfde, dus hebben ze er een kegelvormig geval weggebrand. Nu heb ik gewoon pap1.
maar nog steeds drie keer in de maand last van bloedingen.
heb al vier verschillende pilsoorten geprobeert en ben er nu maar mee opgehouden. Want wat ik ook slik... ik blijf vloeien. Deze maand ga ik weer naar de gynaecoloog om hierover te zeuren... want dit moet toch eens over zijn... 

ik vraag mij nu af, zijn er meer die dit soort klachten hebben, en wat bleek er toen aan de hand te zijn?? Want dit is niet normaal toch? dit moet toch ergens vandaan komen?? 

Ik hoop dat ik hier misschien eens iets wijzer word, zodat ik dat misschien onder de neus van mijn gynaecoloog kan schuiven... want ik weet het ook niet meer hoor... word er gek van.

groetjes...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jitsie,

Helaas heb ik niet echt verduidelijkende antwoorden voor je. Ik kan je iig wel vertellen dat zoveel menstruatie idd niet normaal is. Dus ook zeker naar de gynaecoloog blijven gaan totdat je antwoorden hebt!

Verder wens ik je heel veel sterkte, en hoop dat het snel wat minder wordt voor je!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## jitsie

ja ik hoop ook eindelijk dat ze eens wat uitgebreider gaan onderzoeken.
ben nu ook alweer anderhalve week bezig, en soms durf ik niet eens van de wc af te komen, zo erg is het...

niet normaal...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jitsie,

Vervelend zeg dat je zoveel bloedverlies hebt  :Frown: 
Ik heb geen idee wat het kan zijn, maar ik hoop voor je dat er uit onderzoeken blijkt wat je hebt!
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11436 hier staat een artikel over hevig bloedverlies, oorzaken, onderzoeken en behandelingen. Misschien dat je daar iets aan hebt?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

